# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > آردوئینو (Arduino) >  Touch LCD آردوئینو

## mehdin69

سلام
LCD های آردوئینو که قابلیت Touch باشند حداکثر سایزشون تا چه اندازه هست؟
بعد آیا واقعاً همه امکانات یه Touch LCD رو داره؟ 
یعنی میتونیم کد بنویسیم فرضاً یه تصویر خاصی بیاد روی LCD بعد به کاربر بگه یه جایی از صفحه رو فشار بده یه کار دیگه ای کنه؟
اگه هست چه مدلی اش رو بگیرم خوبه؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

این برد نیاز شما رو برآورده می کنه:



شیلد و ماژول نمایشگر لمسی 2.4 اینچ آردوینو UNO
http://shop.aftabrayaneh.com/Display...T_Arduino.html

----------


## mehdin69

استاد حداکثر ۲.۴ اینچ هست؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

آفتاب فعلا این رو داره. بیشتر از این باشه به صورت شیلد نخواهد بود و با سیم باید وصلش کنید.

----------

